# Coconut Oil for rats?



## nicodemus (Feb 21, 2011)

My vet told me to give my rat with itchy skin coconut oil. I'm just verifying this is safe.

And refined or unrefined? I just gave them less than a tsp of refined but then read that I maybe shouldn't have done that.

Ack! Help please. No, he doesn't have bugs.


----------



## nicodemus (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm afraid I'm a really, really bad rat mom for giving them that!!!


----------

